# IRON SKY



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

hhhhhhhnnnnngggggg IT'S FINALLY FINISHED

[video=youtube;Py_IndUbcxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc[/video]

CANNOT WAIT


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm appalled.
At first I thought this was a typical alien attack movie. But Space Nazis? Heck. This is getting insane.

And that* pun* at the end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2012)

This movie is on my must watch list.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh man I've been dying to see this. Can't fucking wait any more.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

It's so awesome how Palin is the president


----------



## Rhodri (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks hilarious. Though, I do have to question the space blimps. Why on earth would you build ANYTHING that resembles the Hindenburg? Still, aside from that, I think it will be well worth watching. 

If you're looking for ridiculous films involving nazi's, give dead snow a try. It's about nazi zombies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8&ob=av3e


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

Rhodri said:


> Looks hilarious. Though, I do have to question the space blimps. Why on earth would you build ANYTHING that resembles the Hindenburg? Still, aside from that, I think it will be well worth watching.
> 
> If you're looking for ridiculous films involving nazi's, give dead snow a try. It's about nazi zombies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8&ob=av3e



Most people don't know, but this film is supposed to be a comedy.  An extremely well thought-out and subtle one at that. 

It wouldn't be wise to question any aspect of the movie :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

Rhodri said:


> Looks hilarious. Though, I do have to question the space blimps. Why on earth would you build ANYTHING that resembles the Hindenburg? Still, aside from that, I think it will be well worth watching.
> 
> If you're looking for ridiculous films involving nazi's, give dead snow a try. It's about nazi zombies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8&ob=av3e


Because blimps and Hindenburg were iconic "nazi stuff" 
And dead snÃ¶ looks funny. I've seen bits and bobs of it but never found the time to watch the whole movie


----------



## Rhodri (Feb 10, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Most people don't know, but this film is supposed to be a comedy.  An extremely well thought-out and subtle one at that.
> 
> It wouldn't be wise to question any aspect of the movie :V



Honestly, I thought it was a preemptive documentary, like The Terminator. A common (if somewhat silly) theory held by myself and some friends, is that The Terminator is a series of documentaries warning us of the impending robot invasion. This is why Arnold Schwarzenegger is in a position of power, to save us when it comes about. Unfortunately, all he achieved was governer of California, which is about as useful as a snooze button a fire alarm.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And dead snÃ¶ looks funny.



DÃ¸d SnÃ¸, really, but who the hell speaks Norwegian anyway.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't wait for this film to come out, heard about it a year or two back and have been looking forward to it ever since.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 10, 2012)

Dead Snow kinda sucked. It was more like a stupid kind of comedy. Not anything like what Iron Sky looks like it's going to be.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, at least Dead Snow's trailer was honest and representative of the movie you'd be getting.


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

It's a comdey? That would explain the ridiculous premise that sounds like it came from a B-Movie.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 18, 2012)

Came when I seen the completed trailer. Been following this movie for years and so excited for it's real release!


----------



## Ames (Feb 19, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> It's a comdey? That would explain the ridiculous premise that sounds like it came from a B-Movie.



It might be a good idea to read the video description sometimes.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 20, 2012)

this is a highly offensive movie

witch is why i support it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2012)

Palin is president. Evil still reigns supreme in the end.


----------

